# What is your favorite tool for penturning?



## Dario

This is long over due and inspired by a recent post.

For uniformity, lets assume the material is wood and please concentrate only on the final cuts (exclude rough turning part).

Thanks!!!


----------



## DFM

I mainly use my lathe.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />I mainly use my lathe.



This is a good way to get a good poll [B)]

You are aware I am asking for cutting tool don't you? (If it is not that obvious from the list)


----------



## huntersilver

I finish with a 1/2 skew, never got the hang of using the scraper.


----------



## mick

1/2 inch oval skew for me!!!!


----------



## GBusardo

Oval skew for me.


----------



## guts

round nose scraper till the final cuts then it's the skew.


----------



## angboy

Well Dario, I think I've mastered the tool I use most- but what I haven't managed to master is the term/name for each one. So I had to go thumb through a few catalogs to find one that had pictures of all the different types of tools, and I found out that it's a skew that I use and like a lot [^]. So then I came back and could answer this poll. (You know, if you would have included a description like I would use, something like- the long one kind of like a butter knife, but pointy with an angled tip that's pretty flat- I'd have know it right away!)

Like most people, I avoided the skew at first and felt totally incompetent when it was in my hands. But when I took a bowl turning class, the instructor <s>forced us </s>encouraged us [?] to use it and since then, I've found I use it almost exclusively.

Now just don't ask me what specific type of skew it is- I see other people attaching adjectives and measurements to theirs, and I think I need to go back to that catalog and get a little more detailed info! [:I]


----------



## johncrane

I use a Robert/Sorby 6'inch 3/4 Roughing Gouge.


----------



## Dario

Looks like I am way off...I really thought skew users will be around 90%


----------



## Daniel

I am fond of the skew but have to admit that I still reach for the gouge more often, but not by much, but I still had to be honest and vote the gouge.


----------



## Fangar

3/4" round nose scraper.

My favorite tool however is my turning frock!

Fangar


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />round nose scraper till the final cuts then it's the skew.



Good choice!  Same here. []


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />3/4" round nose scraper.
> 
> My favorite tool however is my turning frock!
> 
> Fangar



You scared me!  The first time I read that sentence I though I saw the word "in" in the sentence! [][}][][}][]


----------



## wayneis

The only tool that I use anymore is the skewgegouge, it looks a lot like the spindlemaker.

Wayne


----------



## Pikebite

Hi 

I use a 1 inch roughing gouge but use it angled for the final cuts so you get a shearing cut like a skew.


----------



## jb_pratt

I use a 1/2" spindle gouge.  I was very surprised at how many people finish with the skew.  I still think of the skew as the devils tool.  I just have never been successful with it and what I really need to do is have someone show me in person the best way to use it.


----------



## its_virgil

I use a skew from start to finish whenever possible. Some materials just don't like a skew, but for wood, the skew rules!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jb_pratt_
> <br />I use a 1/2" spindle gouge.  I was very surprised at how many people finish with the skew.  I still think of the skew as the devils tool.  I just have never been successful with it and what I really need to do is have someone show me in person the best way to use it.


----------



## Rojo22

I use a 5/8 inch Alan Lacer curved skew for the entire pen making process, start to finish.  It is an amazing tool, and for those who are skew averse, it is a very forgiving tool.....Give it a try!


----------



## mdburn_em

Well, I guess I'm unique.  I use a 1/2" spindlemaster.  I have a Crown detail gouge that I use for fine and hard to get places.  I too need to observe one of you Masters using the skew.  I have tried but blew up the wood every time.  I very strongly suspect though that it might be more because it was one from one of those starter sets[!]&gt;&gt;&gt;made in China&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;[V].  Ugh.  I did find a good use for those tools though.  I throw them at birds that annoy me in my Quonshut.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776

A lathe. [)]

Actually, use several depending one wood. Usually start with a 1/2" spindle gouge, then 1" skew for 90% of the rest, finish up with a 1/2" skew.


----------



## clem

i like using a 1/2 or 3/4 spindlemaster of sorby have mastered the use of it also use it from statr to finish
also use a variety of skews from start to finish have mastered the use of the skew  have several         clem


----------



## gerryr

I use a 3/4" Crown Pro-PM radius skew for wood and a 1" round nose scraper for synthetics and antler.


----------



## LanceD

A 1/2" Sorenson Spindlemaker is my favorite. Also use a Sorenson 1/2" round skew.


----------



## alamocdc

3/4" oval skew


----------



## lwalden

for the "final" touch, flipping the skew on it's side to cut like a scraper...... so I tagged scraper, even though I'm using a skew


----------



## btboone

1/64" nose radius 55 degree carbide insert outside turning tool.


----------



## PenWorks

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />1/64" nose radius 55 degree carbide insert outside turning tool.



He forgot to mention, it is attached to a Mazak CNC []


----------



## btboone

Oh that.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />1/64" nose radius 55 degree carbide insert outside turning tool.



Good one Bruce...but I was asking for tools used on wood [][][}]  LOL

One day, I wish to watch you turn [^] Actually, looking at your equipment will probbaly be enough to put me into a trance [)][]


----------



## btboone

I actually use that tool on wood as well as titanium.  I just tonight made an all wood ring with Bocote and Zebrawood using one.  Come on by Dario!


----------



## loglugger

I use a 5/8 spindle gouge for the most of it, then a plumb screw driver sharpened between a skew and a flat chisel for the  finish cut. I voted gouge. 
Bob


----------



## DocStram

I'm hooked on using the SpindleMaster.


----------



## txcwboy

3/4 roughing gouge and finish with a 1" angled scraper. I do use 1/8 carbide tipped square somethinanother to cut my tenons though.

Dave


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />1/64" nose radius 55 degree carbide insert outside turning tool.



Wouldn't that be what your machine prefers?


----------



## EPC

I use a 1/2" spindle gouge from start to finish. Based on the poll results looks like I will have to get myself a skew and give it a whirl.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by EPC_
> <br />I use a 1/2" spindle gouge from start to finish. Based on the poll results looks like I will have to get myself a skew and give it a whirl.



Not really,use what is comfortable for you and what gives you the best results.
Do you think centuries ago the guy that first turned something on an ancient lathe had any books or polls to tell him what tool to use?


----------



## JasonF

Trying to make my skew my favorite.[]


----------



## Penmonkey

I use the skew and only my skew.


----------



## opfoto

I checked gouge. Still not sure enough with the skew. Need to practice more.


----------



## mutantmoose

I checked skew, but somedays it's "large quantities of sandpaper, followed by a couple of beers."


----------



## ctEaglesc

I selected"other"
Tool of choice is my brain.
2nd through 4 but not in the order of importance
 ignorance
 curiosity
 perseverance


----------



## Skye

I voted scraper, <b>then</b> I read the part about final cuts. I'll retract that and say skew.


----------

